# Favourite Simple Things



## PixelRabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

As I was reading the forum today I read about a scuff on new gear.  My camera was sitting beside me and I looked it over to find that there are wear marks from my hands and fingers, spots are already worn smooth and shiny from use and it made me smile 

So that got me to thinking, what other simple things I enjoy and this is my short list off the top of my head, I'm sure there are more:

the wear on my camera
the sound of walking and driving on a gravel road
the smell of coffee 
squeaky snow (on a super cold dry day the snow squeaks when you walk on it or pack a snowball)
a shot that makes me catch my breath when I chimp


So what are your simple pleasures?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 10, 2013)

Listening to my 4 y-o laugh when him and his sister are playing.
rolling in a 40 foot putt for birdie.
wheelin' on the trails or the river in my Jeep with the top off. (heck just driving my jeep with the top off)

added:

Picking a mandolin and/or guitar and singing, while enjoying company of good friend and cool beverages.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 10, 2013)

A hot mug of tea warming my hands.
Mr Squirrels throwing me chocolate as he walks in the door and is piled into by the junior squirrel league.
Sushi with obnoxious amounts of wasabi.
When the eldest junior squirrel starts sentences with "Also known" like a proclamation. "Also known, you had so much fun at the park!" 
Baby squirrel's 2 new teeth.
Time alone even a few minutes.

ETA: To be honest, the chocolate is self defense, but it works.
ETA: also adding stuff to posts with "ETA"


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Sitting in the woods where it's quiet.
Playing guitar.
Taking the horse out for a ride.
Watching a movie with Sophie.
Seeing people happy.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 10, 2013)

Casual birding/nature walks with wifey and having her come to show me a shot she captured and is very excited about.
My daughter making the deans list in college.
My son making a tackle in football - just hearing his name over the PA system.
Hitting a 275 yard drive when I did not swing too hard.
Homemade banana pudding with vanilla wafers!!!!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 10, 2013)

I can see I'm going to have to like every post in this thread. 

Reminds me of this gem:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 10, 2013)

Almost everything about summer--the heat, fresh fruit, fresh veggies straight from the backyard, time in the pool...

The smell of a freshly mown lawn.

Sitting somewhere by the water for hours on end watching birds.

Cherry Pie.
Also, all other kinds of pie. 

Looking back through my favorite photos.
Looking at my son's artwork.

Hearing my phone ring and then seeing on the caller ID that it's one of my boys.

Signing my name to one of "my" boys (not my actual kids, but scouts I've worked with) Eagle Scout application packets.

A well-made frozen margarita.

Watching a kitten.

Watching a waterfall.

Sitting at the beach with my chair right at the tide, just watching the waves roll in and out, and putting my hands down in the water to feel the tug of the tide as the water flows back out.

Listening to one of my boys tell me about something, anything, that makes their eyes light up.

Watching football.  American football. Also, watching the football that we Americans call soccer. 

Hugs.

Certain smells--fresh-brewed coffee, bread or cookies fresh out of the oven, the smell of hyacinth flowers, 

Plus several things that make me REALLY, REALLY happy that I won't list because it would probably cause the thread to devolve into a religious discussion...  )

This list could go on and on and on, because the more you THINK about the simple things that give you pleasure, the more of them you realize there are.  But THESE are a FEW of my favorite things...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 10, 2013)

Wishing for a like all button.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 10, 2013)

Arriving 20 minutes before the train leaves and just sit there and listen to all the different sounds, from people talking to birds tweeting to wind blowing to bees humming to the music from someone's ear phones. AND, I feel good when I see people in a hurry and running to the train, when I can sit patiently and listen to my sounds. Is that bad?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2013)

-Getting 'the' shot
-The sound of the first start of a long dormant engine restored and nursed back to life
-The distant sound of a locomotive horn in the evening


----------



## mishele (Jul 10, 2013)

My son still wanting to cuddle while watching tv. He's 7, so I don't have much longer.
Heavy rain against a window.
Putting the top down on the convertible 
The sunrise. (I don't get to see that, that often...hehe I'm not a morning person!)
Hot chocolate after shoveling snow.
Hugging the warm clothes coming out of the dryer, during the winter. =)
Waking up in the morning and realizing you have another hour to sleep!!
A tropical drink in a tropical location
My dog's tail wagging wildly when I get home.

Thanks!! This was nice and relaxing to think about!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Wishing for a like all button.



This and what Squirrels said!

I will add:

the smell of cabbage rolls cooking 
One bagpipe playing
Foggy days


----------



## Compaq (Jul 10, 2013)

I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 10, 2013)

Compaq said:


> I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!



I started to include in my list that I love the smell of the gasoline fumes when I'm putting gas in the car...but most people look at me like I'm nuts when I admit that... :lmao:


----------



## Compaq (Jul 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!
> ...



I say go for it! It's time us fume lovers are more accepted!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Sniffing gas might be linked to your Dam experience.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

1.Corn muffins slightly warmed in the micro with melted butter.
2.Sitting on my deck during hurricane winds from the cool breeze.
3.The sound of poring rain hitting the ground.
4.The sound of the ocean waves crashing against the rocks or seawall.
5.listening to music with head phones getting completely relaxed like listening to Santana or maybe Pink Floyd.To me it's like meditation to ease the mind.Sometime I fall a sleep  to wake Up to find I drooled all over like Gerber baby and I have to pee.:lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Sniffing gas might be linked to your Dam experience.



Okay, THAT just made me literally LOL. :lmao:

Gotta admit...I *did* stop on the way up there yesterday to put gas in the car...


----------



## squirrels (Jul 10, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> 1.Corn muffins slightly warmed in the micro with melted butter.
> 2.Sitting on my deck during hurricane winds from the cool breeze.
> 3.The sound of poring rain hitting the ground.
> 4.The sound of the ocean waves crashing against the rocks or seawall.
> 5.listening to music with head phones getting completely relaxed like listening to Santana or maybe Pink Floyd.To me it's like meditation to ease the mind.Sometime I fall a sleep  to wake Up to find I drooled all over like Gerber baby and I have to pee.:lmao:




I find it interesting that you are so listening focused in your list. I feel like there should be a briggs meyers type program to run these comments through. We'd learn that you are an audiophile and I...really like to eat. Back to reread everyone's lists with this in mind... :study:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!
> ...


Relax Sharon, we look at you like you're nuts regardless!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 10, 2013)

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...



Yeah, I KNEW that was coming... 
I'm not saying they're WRONG about thinking I'm nuts, just that liking the smell of gas fumes is the LEAST of the reasons to think that about me. :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Opening the front door after a long day and having my 2 girls scream 'Daddy!' and come running with hugs...
The smell of burning leaves...
The sound of my 2 year old giggling hysterically as she plays with her sister...
The feel in my hand of my cut crystal bourbon glass...
The first sip of Crown Royal...
7pm on the beach...
Memories of Maui...
Cutting into a perfectly seared and cooked steak...


----------



## squirrels (Jul 10, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Opening the front door after a long day and having my 2 girls scream 'Daddy!' and come running with hugs...



Pro tip: That might be a great moment to toss reece's cups etc to their mom.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!
> ...



It's ok, I quite like the smell of chlorine :er:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!
> ...



Me too! Reminds me of Saturday morning mowing the lawns, for money to go to the movies with that night. Good memories.. fresh cut grass smells, ice cold lemonade, and just feeling good about life!

Wanna know something really wacky? The smell of cow manure brings back pleasant memories for me... growing up, our favorite make-out place was in a field next to a feed lot... so there are pleasant.. uh... "Associations" there! (anyone read "Class of 44" the sequel of "Summer of 42"... if so, you know what I mean!) (heck.. the drive in theater was next to a feed lot for that matter.. talk about reinforcement, lol!)


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!
> ...



I admit it too!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 10, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Opening the front door after a long day and having my 2 girls scream 'Daddy!' and come running with hugs...
> The smell of burning leaves...
> The sound of my 2 year old giggling hysterically as she plays with her sister...
> The feel in my hand of my cut crystal bourbon glass...
> ...



#1 really really really takes me back.  I am such a freakin mush when I read that someone is having a baby or has little ones already.  I know you already do because it was on top of your list; but enjoy the heck out of those times man!!!!!!

One would jump up and I would catch her, the other would attach himself to my leg.  I could not wait to get home every single day.  BEST NATURAL HIGH'S EVER!!!!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 10, 2013)

Burning incense and listening to music while doing housework.  My mom did it all the time when I was growing up.  Most often she was listening to the Marvin Gaye "What's Going On" 8 track on one of these Google Image Result for http://oldhousecrazy.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/old-house-crazy-diy-restore-an-old-stereo-console-02.jpg=_


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Burning incense and listening to music while doing housework.  My mom did it all the time when I was growing up.  Most often she was listening to the Marvin Gaye "What's Going On" 8 track on one of these Google Image Result for http://oldhousecrazy.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/old-house-crazy-diy-restore-an-old-stereo-console-02.jpg=_



good stuff


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Opening the front door after a long day and having my 2 girls scream 'Daddy!' and come running with hugs...
> ...



Amen, bro.  You can have the worst day at work ever, but when you open that door and see those kids running to greet you, nothing else matters.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Burning incense and listening to music while doing housework.  My mom did it all the time when I was growing up.  Most often she was listening to the Marvin Gaye "What's Going On" 8 track on one of these Google Image Result for http://oldhousecrazy.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/old-house-crazy-diy-restore-an-old-stereo-console-02.jpg=_


Your mom had good taste.One of my favorites by Marvin.Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing - Video Dailymotion


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the smiles everyone


----------



## Compaq (Jul 11, 2013)

Whoa, few things are nicer than the sound of a fire crackling.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 11, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...





JacaRanda said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...



Hooray! Glad to hear it's not just Compaq and I that like the smell of gas fumes! 

And Charlie--back when WE grew up, wasn't pretty much EVERYTHING right next to a cow pasture, or a field of corn or tobacco?  :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

The smell of a really good cigar...
The appearance of a freshly cut lawn...
A great shave with a straight blade...
Crashing waves...
Black leather recliners...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

sm4him said:


> And Charlie--back when WE grew up, wasn't pretty much EVERYTHING right next to a cow pasture, or a field of corn or tobacco?  :lmao:



Yes.. I suppose that is somewhat true. lol!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

Compaq said:


> Whoa, few things are nicer than the sound of a fire crackling.



True! 

Couple more this morning over coffee.

Feeling the ground shake when horses run past.
Thunder and lightening at night.
Music cranked up in the car and feeling the bass.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh geez...this list could get long....
jamming out to old school music while cleaning my house in my pj's...alone!
hot chocolate chip cookies and cold milk
A hot shower after a good workout
clean sheets fresh out of the dryer (I won't go to bed unless my bed is made either)
sleeping in (I have no idea what this is) 
mani/pedi's
Driving with my windows down and sunroof open with fav music on- no child in tow. 
Pot roast in the crock pot
Candles burning-I have a small obsession with candles

Oh yeah, thanks Jdubs for reminding me. 
When my lawn is mowed to perfection with the pretty lines. (a.k.a. When I pay to have it done and don't do it myself)


----------



## kathyt (Jul 11, 2013)

Compaq said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...


You fume lovers are great for job security over here. I will meet you soon.


----------



## baturn (Jul 11, 2013)

Reading this thread.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 11, 2013)

Some of Mine ,will only make sense to a small few, BUT....The sound and feel of Air bubbles at 100 feet of sea water .(NO-,From the regulator)lol. The smell of 116-from a 12-to-1 Engine . Talking to a Wild Turkey . The sound of a Nikon Shutter . The smell of a fresh Ham ,on a Sunday afternoon. Sitting around a campfire with family and friends ,remembering the ones that should be there too......But have passed.(Bitter, but sweet)


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh yeah, thanks Jdubs for reminding me.
> When my lawn is mowed to perfection with the pretty lines. (a.k.a. When I pay to have it done and don't do it myself)



Yep.  Love the clean "carpet" look with razor exact lines.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2013)

The smell of fresh basil
The smell of rural Asia on a hot night
Hugging any of my children or grandchildren
Apple pies from Wegeman's 

Listening to any of these three pieces of music





  as beautiful a small piece of music you'll ever hear.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2013)

from movie Tender Mercy


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2013)

-


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Or this one...


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 11, 2013)

Diet Coke


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

One of the hardest lifestyle changes I have made was giving up Diet Coke.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

baturn said:


> Reading this thread.



Add this one to my list


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> One of the hardest lifestyle changes I have made was giving up Diet Coke.



and you will hopefully live so much longer now!   Lab Tests Find Carcinogen in Regular and Diet Coke and Pepsi ~ Newsroom ~ News from CSPI ~ Center for Science in the Public Interest


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > One of the hardest lifestyle changes I have made was giving up Diet Coke.
> ...



People who don't routinely indulge in the good tasting things like Diet Coke, chocolate cake or apple pie don't live longer, it just seems that way to them.
In guarding against the possibility of the world breaking in half during dinner, I always eat dessert first.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> People who don't indulge in the good tasting things like Diet Coke, chocolate cake or apple pie routinely don't live longer, it just seems that way to them.
> In guarding against the possibility of the world breaking in half during dinner, I always eat dessert first.



True, it was a personal choice to give up the diet coke in the interest of eating whole foods, and as little processed as possible.  Believe me, I do love food and indulge I just don't buy the snacks I choose, I make them from scratch as much as possible with real butter and looooove


----------



## Benco (Jul 11, 2013)

Fresh home made bread and butter.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jul 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49773"/>



American or European?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> American or European?



Virgins or football?


----------



## runnah (Jul 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > American or European?
> ...




There are no European virgins.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 11, 2013)

Listening to snow fall at night.

Looking into the eyes of my cats and listening to them purr.

A double-tap on a target that can be covered with one target paster.

A bird that will sit still long enough for me to get a good shot.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Tiller (Jul 11, 2013)

Opening the cover on a book I've been waiting a long time for.

Drinking coffee when I'm on vacation. When I'm home, it's just coffee. When I'm on vacation, it's an experience.

Playing catch without talking. Talking ruins catch.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



IMO.. DIET anything tastes like ****! Coke.. I can handle... Chocolate cake, hell yea! Apple pie, sure.. especially with ice cream!  I like your dessert philosophy! 

When I cook.. I don't use processed crap... but I do not cook healthy, I cook for maximum flavor! I seldom eat bread, but when I do.. I make it, and eat it hot out of the oven, loaded with real butter! 

I just hate the artificial crap in so much of our food today, especially the stuff in Diet sodas... nasty stuff!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 12, 2013)

[random rant]

Artificial how? Consider sugar, regular sugar. Humans have never relied on this type of sugar to survive. Yet we drown ourselves in coke, pastries, and sweets. This type of sugar does not exist naturally in anything natural humans eat, so I say ditch the sugar and use artificial sugar instead; at least that's not metabolicly active. And to all those of you who are paranoid of lab made sugar, start reading from reliable sources (journal review articles, for example). 

I never drink non-diet sodas, and try to choose away sugary stuff. 

[/random rant]

p.s. When I visited California, I ate huge amounts if your American donuts. They taste delicious! Norway cannot compete with you there!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Compaq said:


> [random rant]
> 
> Artificial how? Consider sugar, regular sugar. Humans have never relied on this type of sugar to survive. Yet we drown ourselves in coke, pastries, and sweets. This type of sugar does not exist naturally in anything natural humans eat, so I say ditch the sugar and use artificial sugar instead; at least that's* not metabolicly active*. And to all those of you who are paranoid of lab made sugar, start reading from reliable sources (journal review articles, for example).
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about Diet Coke in Norway but here they use Aspartame in it and it is to my understanding metabolically active. My choice was after a lot of research on both sides of the fence, I LOVED my Diet Coke!  Since I have issues with my Thyroid I have various health issues that made it in my best interest to choose to eat whole foods as much as I can, I do cheat sometimes but on the whole I shop the perimeter of the grocery store.  I did see improvements in my health after I stopped drinking it so I'm calling it the right choice for me


----------



## Compaq (Jul 12, 2013)

I got the terms mixed up; biochemistryvis not my field  (i'm a mere inorganic-chemist-to-be) without calories is what I meant  

Good for you!  don't overdo the coke thing, though. Little good come from that


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Compaq said:


> I got the terms mixed up; biochemistryvis not my field  (i'm a mere inorganic-chemist-to-be) without calories is what I meant
> 
> Good for you!  don't overdo the coke thing, though. Little good come from that



I agree that humans eat way too much processed sugar.... it is terrible. Intake has increased immensely in the past 100 years...   Whole Health Source: By 2606, the US Diet will be 100 Percent Sugar





I will never advocate eating anything artificial that is a known carcinogen. Talking about rolling the dice... you might as well smoke tobacco!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 12, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I will never advocate eating anything artificial that is a known carcinogen. Talking about rolling the dice... you might as well smoke tobacco!


Guess I'm screwed then.  I love Coke Zero and I smoke too much


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 12, 2013)

"Strange."  (this is for men's eyes only...)


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2013)

Smells: Bacon frying, cinnamon, fresh ground nutmeg, coffee, apples cooking, freshly cut grass.
Sounds: Bacon frying, my cats' purring, a big block Chevy, and when I was at home all day, the sound of the key in the door signalling my lovely wife's arrival.


----------



## S.Pierce (Jul 12, 2013)

-Hot coffee on a chilly morning.
-The smell of freshly cut grass.
-The cool side of the pillow.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Natural bodies of water (lakes, streams, etc...)
Being surrounded by forest
The sound of my 2 year old's laugh and the way he looks when he is asleep
Also when my 2 year old says "momma, I love you"
when I know "who sings it" in the car or a bar or wherever
Summer
Floating and sunshine
ETA: I also love the smell of fall (dead leaves), smell of bonfire, smell of rain and the smell of (you guessed it) *gasoline*, but particularly gas on the water smell, like at a boat dock.  Those smells bring back so many WONDERFUL memories.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2013)

Espresso coffee that I brew, with sugar, half and half, and a nice thick foamy layer of *crema* on top ( CoffeeGeek - Crema).

The satisfying ,soft "click" of a Nikkor lens bayonetting onto a Nikon body.

A good toasted English muffin, prepared with salted butter, a tablespoon of Adams all-natural peanut butter, and Smucker's strawberry jam.

A nice vanilla bean ice cream and rootbeer float with my 10 year-old son.

The first exhilarating run of a summer steelhead or a saltwater chinook salmon.

A good CD with my favorite songs, blasted on the car stereo.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 12, 2013)

and the smell of a library or an old book.... can't leave that out!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, and the smell of a darkroom.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 13, 2013)

When you make tacos, but not shells (those pancake-ish things), and you add crumbled tortilla chips inside. That sound when you eat those, I like.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 13, 2013)

Having a free weekend by myself in a little apartment on Park Avenue in NYC with Netflix for the late nights and the entire city for the day and restaurants abounding and many things to read and a great breakfast to look forward to just across the street.
then going to Union Square to shoot and Korea-town for lunch and then to the Met and the Galleries uptown and to Little India for supper and a movie on 2nd Avenue
And then wake up for another day of it.

I love New York.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 13, 2013)

Sitting on the deck with a HUGE glass of water after a couple hours work in the garden, feeling great about the work just done


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> .........So what are your simple pleasures?



Mine have zip to do with photography.

1. A purring cat.
2. The sound of distant thunder as it rolls across the landscape, only to rattle the windows.
3. A good night's sleep.
4. Home-made ice cream.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just cat based things... you all have noticed that I like cats, right? Thanks to 480Sparky for the inspiration (his first line above)

The soft feel of the fur on my cats tummy, as I bury my face in it. The loud purrs that I hear in response, and the feel of the vibration from the purrs. The sharp, almost painful feel of his tongue as he licks my ear in response. The smell of his fur. 

Is that weird? lol!

Of course, I could write a very similar sentence about my girlfriend, but that might be TMI!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Just cat based things... you all have noticed that I like cats, right? Thanks to 480Sparky for the inspiration (his first line above)
> 
> The soft feel of the fur on my cats tummy, as I bury my face in it. The loud purrs that I hear in response, and the feel of the vibration from the purrs. The sharp, almost painful feel of his tongue as he licks my ear in response. The smell of his fur.
> 
> ...




Little Calvin said it best:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just cat based things... you all have noticed that I like cats, right? Thanks to 480Sparky for the inspiration (his first line above)
> ...



You are a good man, Sparky!


----------



## Buckster (Jul 13, 2013)

Off the top of my head: My grandkids' smiles and laughs.  Riding my bicycle.  Going to the IMAX theater at The Henry Ford.  Eggs, sausage, bacon, biscuits and gravy with my sister on a weekend morning.  Figuring out a solution to something puzzling/thinking up and building/implementing DIY gadgets, gear, solutions.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2013)

Buckster said:


> .......  Eggs, sausage, bacon, biscuits and gravy with my sister on a weekend morning. .....




You cook your sister for breakfast?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

This is my favorite simple song. All the words begin with R, thus the simplicity.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> This is my favorite simple song. All the words begin with R, thus the simplicity.




Really?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ridonkulous? sure.. "R" word, rapper style! Describes that video though...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Ridonkulous? sure.. "R" word, rapper style! Describes that video though...



A slang word was used. Doesn't change the fact that every word in the song began with "R." It's also possible you may be too old to comprehend the video. However that was a painstakingly crafted scavenger hunt for his fans.


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh god, I've got one of the weirdest ones. Anyone else really like pulling on a pair of socks just after cutting your toenails? That feels so good, almost abnormally good to me. 

The other one is something I'm sure I share with quite a few people. The feeling of taking a great poop... Oh man, that's really living


----------



## IByte (Jul 13, 2013)

Crush your enemies!  See them driven before you, and hear the lamentation of the women! !


----------



## IByte (Jul 13, 2013)

A cigar with good friends at Lake Berryessa in Napa, California


----------



## Compaq (Jul 14, 2013)

IByte said:


> A cigar with good friends at Lake Berryessa in Napa, California



Dude, I went kayaking there for an hour a few weeks ago! Do you own one if those floating houses?


----------



## IByte (Jul 14, 2013)

Compaq said:


> Dude, I went kayaking there for an hour a few weeks ago! Do you own one if those floating houses?


 
Lol nope project for a company.  We are renting a vacation house that's 5 minutes from the lake.  Not too mention all the scenery eye candy for landscape photographers.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2013)

Seeing smoke coming from a local Crematorium chimney.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2013)

^^^^Who goes there?!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Chiller said:


> Seeing smoke coming from a local Crematorium chimney.



Well hello there, nice to meet you Chiller.
 I can get on board with that in a creepy kinda peaceful way.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Chiller said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing smoke coming from a local Crematorium chimney.
> ...


Ah, Chiller is an old timer!! I wish he showed his freakish mug around here more....=)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ah, Chiller is an old timer!! I wish he showed his freakish mug around here more....=)



I noticed that, I totally creeped his profile


----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 18, 2013)

Chiller is one HELL of a photographer ! )Pun intended(


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

Coming home *ALONE* after spending over 3 hours at Vacation Bible School corralling twenty hyped-up third- and fourth graders.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 18, 2013)

Driving on a two-lane late at night with the windows down and coming across the aroma wafting through the trees of a tobacco barn that's coming in order.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 18, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I noticed that, I totally creeped his profile



I just did the same.

I think we can all say this guy needs to come back.


----------



## royphotog (Jul 18, 2013)

OK, this is only my second tread but I could not resist. Riding a motorcycle, twisting the throttle, and feeling the rush of acceleration as I drive out of a good curve. It never gets old and can make a bad day good.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 18, 2013)

Rice with butter and sugar, or milk with sugar. Or should I just say 'sugar'?

Also, getting to lay in bed on my foam mattress without anyone waking me up.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 19, 2013)

Not saying because i will get banned


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Tease


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Finding the raccoons raiding the grapevines and their not so elegant dismount.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/9318738753/


----------



## runnah (Jul 19, 2013)

New cotton socks.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Mmmm along the same theme, putting stockings on smooth legs.


----------



## runnah (Jul 19, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> putting stockings on smooth legs.



mmmmmm what were we talking about again? 

Smart wool socks are a very close second to cotton


----------



## ffarl (Jul 19, 2013)

The older I get, the more of the things that make me happy are smells.


----------



## mishele (Jul 19, 2013)

ffarl said:


> The older I get, the more of the things that make me happy are smells.


How old is that exactly? :er:


----------



## ffarl (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol.  EXACTLY 37.  38 in a couple of months.


----------



## mishele (Jul 19, 2013)

Younger than I thought. I was thinking you must be losing your sight and hearing. Lol


----------



## CherylL (Jul 19, 2013)

Nap on a beach 
hearing tree frogs on a summer night
when my 3yo grand daughter does windmills with her arms when she sees me
puppy kisses
Pixel's darn raccoons
typing in a script in AE and the moment when you hit the numeric keypad Enter and it is correct (incorrect a loud ding)
guessing the exposure camera settings and it was correct (doesn't happen that often, one day it will)


----------



## Compaq (Jul 22, 2013)

The sound my DE razor makes when cutting bristles. Yup, I'm a whisker-whacker!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 22, 2013)

seeing what new animated avatar Pixelrabbit uses next.


----------



## IByte (Jul 22, 2013)

When I see a few beers in fridge after a long day.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 22, 2013)

Hearing my beloved's voice when I first wake up in the morning (or any time, actually).
The hissing and bubbling that happens when I put the fresh coffee beans on in the morning.
Lying on our backs and counting the stars with any of my (grown) daughters.
Sharing a comfortable moment of quiet with any of the people I love.
Watching a campfire's flames die down to embers, and drifting to that special place that's neither here nor now and yet soothing and pensive.
The smell of a freshly-cut ripe watermelon.
The feel of the water catching the blade and guiding it forward.  After several hours of paddling, the repetition settled into a meditative trance.
The sound of the bubbling stew which my wife makes on cold days, or any day we need some comfort food.
Fresh bread out of the oven, with a little dab of butter melting on it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking at my garden makes me smile 

I was going to wait until I got all of the weeds  gone before posting a picture of the garden but we have come to a  stalemate, they are contained in the pathways for now, the war  continues.

Things  that made it, lettuce, radishes, tomatoes (have had a rough go but I  have some going well now), peas, beans, potatoes (about 100lbs worth),  cucumbers (thought mine failed, went to get some starters and the garden  guy said even the growers had issues, lo and behold all of mine came up  and it looks like pickles will happen this year! woot!), cantaloupe and  corn.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 11, 2013)

Rain on my tin roof
my son's laughter
Tall Trees......well I just love them
Relaxing baths


----------



## CatWoman (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine is love. It is not adavanced favorisum. I think if we live in right way, we can achieve it as soon.


----------



## snerd (Aug 12, 2013)

Happiness is a warm gun.............


----------



## NekiEmra (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine is my blue colour t-shirt. I like this t-shirt because this t-shirt very simple and good colour.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cough medicine and a warm blanket.

...lots of cough medicine


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> Cough medicine and a warm blanket.
> 
> ...lots of cough medicine



Aw boo  ( unless of course that is your drink of choice  lol )
*makes you my special honey lemon hot toddy* 
That should either fix you right up or at the very least make you a little oblivious to what ails you 


I like that this thread randomly pops up and makes me smile


----------



## pgriz (Aug 13, 2013)

Random acts of kindness by strangers.  And friends.  And family.  for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## IByte (Aug 13, 2013)

Getting to be a kid again, when playing with my daughters.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a girl!
(Statistically it is stacked in the favour of being a boy)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

Fresh organic peas and beans from the garden! Yum!


----------



## ratssass (Aug 31, 2013)

...an "Everything bagel/cream cheese!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yum! My fav!


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 1, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I love the smell of propane burning in the morning!
> ...



mixed gas smells the best!


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 1, 2013)

- when you're out working in the bush and you stop to watch a moose, a bear and her cubs, a couple of sandhill cranes or just to admire a beautiful view and you realize how lucky you are to witness life's magical moments
- watching chickens drink water
- any time I see the sunrise, not nearly often enough!

and a few from this morning:
- slow cooking has browns cut from yellow potatoes, fresh eggs straight from the coop and, of course, bacon!!
- making a perfect americano after forgetting it on the stove yesterday and burning it...
- spending some quality time in the hammock


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 1, 2013)

oh and a few weather related ones:

lightning
the smell of rain and how green everything looks after
fresh or falling snow


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 5, 2013)

On 500px, making page one of Popular in the Black and White section!! Woot!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Pulling cabbage rolls out if the freezer and cooking them for lunch on a chilly autumn day, the house smells delicious, comforting and warm


----------



## IByte (Oct 20, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> On 500px, making page one of Popular in the Black and White section!! Woot!!



Oo you are on fire lil bunny!!


----------



## Samanta33 (Oct 31, 2013)

I love the smell of me cat


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 1, 2013)

One of my favorite simple things is fog. It makes everything look different, look new, gives everything a new feel. Another would be holding something that has a history. I buy a lot of used stuff not because it's cheap, but it's fun to imagine what it's been used for. For example, there's a name carved in the back of my Aires 35-V. I like to wonder what Mr. Bruehl used it to shoot. Or what kinds of evidence my dad shot with what is now my OM-1n. Or what the wife's No. 1 Kodak Jr. was used for, who owned it, etc.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 2, 2013)

Bacon.


----------



## mallarysmom (Nov 2, 2013)

My simple pleases...to hear water running, to feel the wind on my face, to know I woke up for another day


----------



## TheLost (Nov 2, 2013)

A canyon road, an open top and a manual shifter...


----------



## Tiller (Nov 5, 2013)

Buying cheap books at yard sales. I've got about 50 that I have acquired over the past month that I need to read


----------



## pgriz (Nov 5, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Buying cheap books at yard sales. I've got about 50 that I have acquired over the past month that I need to read



Don't forget, they are also good for adjusting horizons, photographic or otherwise...


----------

